# Seek moving company recommendation - Canada to California



## tbonsall (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello,
Does anyone have any good or bad experiences to share concerning moving companies, especially moves from Canada (Montreal) to California? We have a long list of moving companies willing to do our move, but no independent reviews of the different companies.

Thanks.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

If you know anyone who has ever been moved by a big corporation, ask what movers they used. They will have used one from a list approved by their company, which at least means someone has vetted them. 

I just tried googling 'military approved moving company'. You'll find some companies that are approved by the US military for moving families both domestically and internationally. 

At least they probably won't scam you too badly.


----------



## readyadam (Mar 1, 2008)

*Local Movers*

I found a good resource which has approx all moving companies details over all around the USA the resource in which you can find a mover by your state, city as well as zip code enjoy.............


----------



## dvedsctt (Dec 10, 2008)

tbonsall said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone have any good or bad experiences to share concerning moving companies, especially moves from Canada (Montreal) to California? We have a long list of moving companies willing to do our move, but no independent reviews of the different companies.
> 
> Thanks.



Our last move was our 3rd move with North American, the people were very nice. The move was excellent, and the driver was excellent. I believe North American is a fine moving company.


----------

